# Funny leaf or sheath? YOU DECIDE!



## kentuckiense (May 5, 2007)

Phrag. Red Lightning 'Windy Hill' HCC/AOS x Phrag. besseae 'Black Falls' AM/AOS from Windy Hill. The growth seems too small!












blurry shot for size:


----------



## gore42 (May 5, 2007)

Looks like a leaf to me, but I hope I'm wrong!

- Matt


----------



## kentuckiense (May 6, 2007)

I agree.


----------



## Candace (May 6, 2007)

Leaf.


----------



## NYEric (May 6, 2007)

Sheath?!? Wishfull thinking..


----------



## Heather (May 6, 2007)

Sheath!

I've never seen a Phrag put out another leaf within the last one so small, it's always been a sheath.


----------



## kentuckiense (May 6, 2007)

Heather said:


> Sheath!
> 
> I've never seen a Phrag put out another leaf within the last one so small, it's always been a sheath.


Yeah, that was the thing that made me wonder. The next oldest leaf is so tiny. Still, with my luck, it'll be a leaf.


----------



## Rick (May 6, 2007)

Heather said:


> Sheath!
> 
> I've never seen a Phrag put out another leaf within the last one so small, it's always been a sheath.



I'm with Heather on this.

Also if lindleyanum is in the parentage, their sheaths tend to be like this.

Sometimes its more like a "pre sheath".


----------



## lienluu (May 6, 2007)

It's a shleaf.


----------



## Rick (May 6, 2007)

lienluu said:


> It's a shleaf.


 I like that!


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (May 6, 2007)

Looks like it'll develop into a sheath to me.

Jon


----------



## kentuckiense (May 6, 2007)

Yeah, that'd be awesome if this developed into a sheath. I think this cross will bloom out to be fantastic.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 6, 2007)

Sheath.

If we are right, do we win a prize???


----------



## Heather (May 6, 2007)

SlipperFan said:


> Sheath.
> 
> If we are right, do we win a prize???



Yeah! What'd we win???


----------



## Hien (May 6, 2007)

Heather said:


> Yeah! What'd we win???


 A photo of the bloom


----------



## NYEric (May 7, 2007)

Sorry, I think it's too open to be a sheath, Hope I'm wrong but..


----------



## Hien (May 7, 2007)

I think it is a sheath.
-In phrag, I think the texture of the sheath is a little bit thinner than the real leaf, I don't think it is as shiny either. and if it does not turn convex out soon , you have a spike in the making.


----------



## cdub (May 7, 2007)

I'm not quite sure if "sheath" is a proper botanical term anyway. Anyone know if it's just a colloquial term used by slipper orchid people? It's just the bract of the inflorescence, correct? And, therefore just a modified leaf. So Zach, you have another leaf.


----------



## Heather (May 7, 2007)

cdub said:


> And, therefore just a modified leaf. So Zach, you have another leaf.



That will shortly send up an inflorescence.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 7, 2007)

Sheath......................Eric


----------



## kentuckiense (May 14, 2007)

Cofirmed. Sheath. Who knows if it has buds, though.


----------



## Marco (May 14, 2007)

Congrats Zach!


----------



## PHRAG (May 14, 2007)

kentuckiense said:


> Cofirmed. Sheath. Who knows if it has buds, though.



It doesn't. It's one of those joke sheaths.


----------



## cdub (May 14, 2007)

kentuckiense said:


> Cofirmed. Sheath. Who knows if it has buds, though.



Wouldn't the definition of a so-called "sheath" be one that has a spike and buds developing within it? Otherwise would we still call it a sheath? It would seem very unlikely that a bloom spike would develop without any buds. What would be the purpose of the spike at that point?

Now my college roommate....he had bud. Mmmmmm.....college.


----------



## NYEric (May 14, 2007)

Let's see when it's in bud.


----------



## smartie2000 (May 14, 2007)

Isn't it also called a floral bract?


----------



## cdub (May 14, 2007)

cdub said:


> It's just the bract of the inflorescence, correct? And, therefore just a modified leaf.



oke:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 28, 2007)

Bump. Well...?


----------

